# Ran the derby



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

This is the first series left hand gunner. I was standing at the line when I took the photo.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Right hand gunner first series. This was the farther bird. The brushy area was what hung up some of the dogs.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Rerun of first series, left hand gunner.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Rerun first series, right hand gunner.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Second series photo. Both gunners in photo. Lower gunner threw to left, upper gunner threw to right.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

It sounds like you had a lot of fun. I'm glad that you enjoyed the day. It seems like you had a good exposure to these setups.


----------



## chassergold (May 27, 2014)

Do all the handlers wear white?


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Yes, at a Field Trial it is a white jacket affair.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

At a derby the handler does have the option of wearing anything they want, since they don't do any "handling". All other field trials - open, amateur, and qualifying have to wear white. I wore a large white dress shirt I could throw over the top of my coat. All the gunners in the field wear white too. Some of the handlers and gunners wear some odd white clothing. A bunch of guys were wearing old long white lab coats. They looked funny. So whatever works. In Alaska we are an easy going bunch. There was a pro up from the states with a truckload of dogs. I think he ran like 20 dogs this weekend. He had the most professional looking handler jacket I've ever seen. Looked like it cost $500. I like my old dress shirt. 

So when you practice, you wear white shirts too so your dogs know to look at the white coats for the bird action.

I do want to thank everyone for being positive about getting out and running a derby with a a little show dog. Thanks for the support!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Looks like you guys had a great time! Thanks for the photos.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

wow I'm proud of you, Stacey, getting out there and doing this. I'm laughing at your white coat comments. At training when we are practicing for something like the WC my trainer has old gross white Hanes Tshirts that are huge and all the throwers just throw them on. No fancy smancy stuff for us either!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

how was the level of difficulty in terms of what you had expected?


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

It was interesting that it was so far to the birds, but it was in a bowl, so you could see across to the gunner and bird. Because of the white, the gunners were easy for the dogs to mark. We were all surprised when the dogs couldn't pick up the second bird on the first series. It was obvious to all us humans. Distances on the first run of the first series were 75 to 100 yards. Second run of the first series, since they simplified, were 100 yd plus. The second series in the last photo were way over 100 yards, probably one bird being over 150 yards. The hay was deep in places, like the bottom of the bowl. So as dogs ran down the hill, they got a little wet from the water down there and I think it helped them loose their bearings. Some dogs really used the gunners and ran straight towards the gunners, then would vear off to the bird. 

Got to see some nice dogs run. Met some nice people. Alaska is small so you always run into people you know. The pro with 20 dogs from Washington state, held himself apart from everyone. I really wanted to talk to him about the wonderful golden he ran. But with 20 dogs he was very busy.

So get out there and run a derby! The distances are far, but the judges are very understanding. They want people to come back later and run an open, amateur or qualifying field trial. I don't think I'll ever get there with Lucy, but we had fun running the derby! I'll be back with my next pup.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Wow...Alaska...thanks for sharing and posting pictures. I have watched trials before but none of my dogs are trained on trials, only hunt tests. I think the white shirts would be a problem for them. My new girl has her JH and is now just about ready for her first SH test or WCX (which will include the white shirts)....

I would like to run her in a Derby, she will not be two until mid-November.....but I am not planning on running her in Trials...so I am not sure why I want to run her in Derby, other then I might like it and it is good for her training....

Your post has at least peaked my interests....again....

Thanks again..


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

A month ago we ran a picnic hunt test before Lucy went in heat. Camo and hidden blinds. Then white this last weekend. We train both ways, camo and white, so mix it up a bit and try some white shirts in the field. I'm sure your girl will be fabulous at a derby, go for it!


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

goldlover68 said:


> Wow...Alaska...thanks for sharing and posting pictures. I have watched trials before but none of my dogs are trained on trials, only hunt tests. I think the white shirts would be a problem for them. My new girl has her JH and is now just about ready for her first SH test or WCX (which will include the white shirts)....
> 
> I would like to run her in a Derby, she will not be two until mid-November.....but I am not planning on running her in Trials...so I am not sure why I want to run her in Derby, other then I might like it and it is good for her training....
> 
> ...


I hope that Alaska has inspired you to get out and at least run one Derby! As noted, they can be a whole lot of fun (the judges have a lot to do with that)!

As for the white coats, they shouldn't mess up your pups too badly. I have heard that some high level hunt test trainers generally have their gunners wear white or light-colored shirts/coats when training, and only pull out the camo a few days before a test.

FTGoldens


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Alaska and FTGoldens....I am working on it....

My trainer will answer my questions and maybe give me his perspective...

Thanks....for the comments


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I bet your dog would do great! It's double marks on land and water. Our first 2 series were on land. The second 2 were going to be on water. The judges really help you to have a good experience. They want every dog to have as much opportunity to find the bird and bring it back. You are competing against other young dogs only. The distances are really long is the tough part. Of the 11 dogs that ran the derby, 4 actually completed all the series. So it's definitely tough. But hey, it's $50 and a day spent walking through the fields with your dog. It's a nice way to spend the weekend. And your dog gets birds. If you are already on a JH and your dog isn't 2 yet, I'd do it if I was you.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Sounds like fun! Thanks for sharing your experience. I was thinking distances would be around 300 yards! We have definitely run 100+ yard marks before. Maybe I'll try it with my next dog.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I loved reading your recap of the day. I could hear your positive attitude and your joy that you actually did it. :dblthumb2


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Here's a link to Bill Hillman running a derby. He's a big name trainer. He's got a very simple style. Watch how he speaks to his dog and directs the dog. Bill is known for his derby dogs. The distances in the video will give you a good idea of what the dogs are running. Now before you get intimidated, my little show puppy did just fine at these distances. So if Lucy could run this, your dog could too. Pedigree: Wiseman Wildfire Grayling Fish On CGC See no field pedigree!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6pl08WUXKOs


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Alaska7133 said:


> Here's a link to Bill Hillman running a derby. He's a big name trainer. He's got a very simple style. Watch how he speaks to his dog and directs the dog. Bill is known for his derby dogs. The distances in the video will give you a good idea of what the dogs are running. Now before you get intimidated, my little show puppy did just fine at these distances. So if Lucy could run this, your dog could too. Pedigree: Wiseman Wildfire Grayling Fish On CGC See no field pedigree!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6pl08WUXKOs


I had not seen that video (I don't utilize youtube enough), thanks for posting. Bill is truly a talented trainer and has had more #1 Derby Dogs than anybody else in history. Among other things, the video makes clear how important it is to properly set up your dog before calling for the birds to be thrown ... he is meticulous about it.
And Alaska is right, don't be intimidated by that performance, it was particularly spectacular ... two 10's in my book. (Just a note: That long memory mark was actually easier than it may look because, although long, it was on flat ground and the dog was boxed in by the treeline.)

FTGoldens

PS: Hey Alaska, your little "show puppy" certainly has field lines somewhere in her pedigree ... maybe it's back to NFC King Midas of Woodend FDHF, but it's there!!!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

That's funny, he was only 75 years ago running field trials. Maybe she is channeling him:
theRetrieverNews.com - King Midas Of Woodend (99)

I do think that was probably our only field trial we will ever run. I know my capabilities as a trainer, and I just don't see us getting all the way to running a qualifying field trial. But we had fun with our one derby!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Alaska7133 said:


> That's funny, he was only 75 years ago running field trials. Maybe she is channeling him:
> theRetrieverNews.com - King Midas Of Woodend (99)
> 
> I do think that was probably our only field trial we will ever run. I know my capabilities as a trainer, and I just don't see us getting all the way to running a qualifying field trial. But we had fun with our one derby!


Do not make that statement because it will become a self fulfilling prophesy. Train, do what you can to learn and you just might do better than you thought.

And good luck!


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

Alaska7133 said:


> That's funny, he was only 75 years ago running field trials. Maybe she is channeling him:
> theRetrieverNews.com - King Midas Of Woodend (99)
> 
> I do think that was probably our only field trial we will ever run. I know my capabilities as a trainer, and I just don't see us getting all the way to running a qualifying field trial. But we had fun with our one derby!


The only thing keeping you from advancing is you. And it's a matter of your deciding to elevate you game or not. I look at it this way; just in case you hadn't heard, dog training is fun!!! So why not learn and endeavor to train at an ever higher level? 

Compete when the dog and you are truly ready. But who's holding you back from advancing your training? 

EvanG


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Alaska7133 said:


> I do think that was probably our only field trial we will ever run. I know my capabilities as a trainer, and I just don't see us getting all the way to running a qualifying field trial. But we had fun with our one derby!


I think it is so cool that you ran a Derby! That's a huge accomplishment by itself.

I ran field trials for years without ever finishing a stake ... but WOW it was fun even without a ribbon. And I can very easily recall the sense of excitement when I got called back to the SECOND SERIES for the first time. And I still get excited when my youngsters are, for THEIR first time, called back to a second series ... heck, that excitement is felt each time they move up in a stake and get called back at that next level. 

So far as your capabilities, you have learned a lot, just keep learning and applying what you learn. Maybe Lucy won't become QAA (but maybe she will), but if you keep training, you will create your own encyclopedia of training knowledge and have it to apply to your next dog. 

FTGoldens

PS: Although I've been training retrievers for quite a while, not even I was around when King Midas was running!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Thank you for your positive thoughts. You all are right, the only thing holding me back is ME! Yes we enjoy training most of the time, not so much when we get stuck. I'd rather run Lucy in something than sit on the sidelines and watch.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Got the answer back on the distances at the derby we ran. The test distances were all between 150 and 200 yards. I thought they were closer, just shows you how hard it is to judge when you don't measure. So yes the show puppy can do retrieves without a problem at 150 to 200 yards.


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

Alaska7133 said:


> Got the answer back on the distances at the derby we ran. The test distances were all between 150 and 200 yards. I thought they were closer, just shows you how hard it is to judge when you don't measure. So yes the show puppy can do retrieves without a problem at 150 to 200 yards.


It's less a matter of how they're bred, and far more a matter of how they're trained. It might amaze you how far the kid can go!

EvanG


----------

